# 2008 Olympic Basketball Tournament for Men



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

2008 OLYMPIC BASKETBALL​
*WORLD CLOCK TO WORK OUT YOUR TIP-OFF TIMINGS*
4:00 Los Angeles
7:00 New York
12:00 England
13:00 Germany
*19:00 Beijing*
21:00 Sydney​

*Composition of groups:*


Group A: 

Argentina
Australia 
Croatia 
Iran 
Lithuania
Russia

Group B:

Angola
China
Germany
Greece
Spain
USA


*Preliminary Round:*


*10th August 2008:*

(9:00 hours): Russia vs. Iran
(11:15 hours): Germany vs. Angola
(14:30 hours): Spain vs. Greece
(16:45 hours): Lithuania vs. Argentina
(20:00 hours): Australia vs. Croatia 
(22:15 hours): USA vs. China


*12th August 2008:*

(9:00 hours): Iran vs. Lithuania
(11:15 hours): Croatia vs. Russia 
(14:30 hours): Greece vs. Germany
(16:45 hours): China vs. Spain
(20:00 hours): Angola vs. USA 
(22:15 hours): Argentina vs. Australia


*14th August 2008:*

(9:00 hours): Germany vs. Spain
(11:15 hours): Australia vs. Iran
(14:30 hours): Angola vs. China
(16:45 hours): Lithuania vs. Russia
(20:00 hours): USA vs. Greece
(22:15 hours): Argentina vs. Croatia 


*16th August 2008:*

(9:00 hours): Greece vs. Angola
(11:15 hours): Russia vs. Australia
(14:30 hours): Croatia vs. Lithuania 
(16:45 hours): Iran vs. Argentina
(20:00 hours): China vs. Germany
(22:15 hours): Spain vs. USA


*18th August 2008:*

(9:00 hours): Iran vs. Croatia
(11:15 hours): Australia vs. Lithuania
(14:30 hours): Greece vs. China
(16:45 hours): Angola vs. Spain
(20:00 hours): USA vs. Germany
(22:15 hours): Argentina vs. Russia


I will update with the rest of the games once the group stages have been cleared up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

There are some seriously competitive games througout those group phases... So now comes the turn for all the American folk to come and talk about how much they will dominate :biggrin:

If you have any queries on the format of the competition, feel free to ask.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Are those local times ?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

local time in Beijing, China .... Lots of late nights for us Europeans :laugh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> local time in Beijing, China .... Lots of late nights for us Europeans :laugh:


It's not too bad actually since they are six hours ahead of CET and one more ahead of the UK. 9 am is pure madness though, I don't think I'm going to stay up that long or get up early since it's not the NBA Finals.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> It's not too bad actually since they are six hours ahead of CET and one more ahead of the UK. 9 am is pure madness though, I don't think I'm going to stay up that long or get up early since it's not the NBA Finals.


If they tip off at 9am wouldn't that make it around 3pm tipoff for you? 

We will be easily catching the first four games each day but the last two will be battles against the will to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

4:00 Los Angeles
7:00 New York
12:00 England
13:00 Germany
19:00 Beijing
21:00 Sydney

Says the world clock


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I added those timings to the main post so people can work out when each game will be. Thanks for the info, croco :clap:


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

A horable thing has happened. I may not have internet or tv during the Olympics. Is there any way to get the games and watch them later. In 06 media zone had a package that allowed you to watch the world championships whenever. Is there any hope?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

argusa said:


> A horable thing has happened. I may not have internet or tv during the Olympics. Is there any way to get the games and watch them later. In 06 media zone had a package that allowed you to watch the world championships whenever. Is there any hope?


Where are you going? The freekin amazon :laugh:

I will go ahead and look into it for you..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Man, I am searching but I think you will have to wait till after to find such items. 

I'll keep this in mind though, I am sure somewhere will do this.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

August 16th, USA vs. Spain.

CP3 vs Rubio!

:cheers:


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Porn_Player said:


> Where are you going? The freekin amazon :laugh:
> 
> I will go ahead and look into it for you..


Sort of Northern Argentina. Thanks for checking that out and posting the game times with the world clock.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

B-Easy said:


> August 16th, USA vs. Spain.
> 
> CP3 vs Rubio!
> 
> :cheers:


Fix your sig!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

You want in the Rubio fanclub?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ooo I do, I do...


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Does this fan club have fees? If not I want in?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

argusa said:


> Does this fan club have fees? If not I want in?


:lol: No ofcourse not!! ... Woo, members 2 and 3 in the house!! eace:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):

Gold: USA
Silver: Argentina
Bronze: Spain
4th: Lithuania
5th: Russia
6th: Greece
7th: Croatia
8th: China
9th: Germany
10th: Iran
11th: Aussie
12th: Angola

I'll get to see Team USA and Lithuania in warm-up action next week (both against the Turks), can't wait!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):


I don't think they will, at least those games aren't listed in the official schedule. It makes sense because those games for the fifth or eleventh place are totally meaningless.

Edit: I just looked for it, here are the rules:

- Fifth-placed teams from both groups are ranked 9th-10th by basis of their records. 
- Sixth-placed teams from both groups are ranked 11th-12th by basis of their records. 
- The eliminated teams at the quarterfinals are ranked 5th-8th by basis of their preliminary round records


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):
> 
> Gold: USA
> Silver: Argentina
> ...


just one change- swap 10th and 11th, no way can iran beat us!!


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Yao Mania said:


> My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):
> 
> Gold: USA
> Silver: Argentina
> ...


The Aussies might be able to make some noise, finishing in the top seven. Iran will finish last. They have been struggling against the D-Leaguers. Angola will finish 11.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just my predictions, doesn't mean that's how I rank the teams in terms of talent. I am probably underrating the Aussies a bit, but I also think people are underrating the Iranian team. The team's young and athletic, has played together for awhile, and can definitely take some teams by surprise. Hamed Hadadi will give teams trouble in the paint, I made a thread about him after seeing his performance at the Asian Championships:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/374162-will-iran-ever-produce-player-nba.html

Then there's that other freak of nature Rouzbahani. Really don't know much about him though.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

croatian coach Jasmin Repesa invaited back SF/PF Damjan Rudez(207,86.) and C Ante Tomic(217,87.)to replace injured PF Damir Markota(209,85.) who prabably won't be ready for OI


----------



## ludlight (Jul 28, 2008)

My predictions is:
1.Russia
2.Argentina
3.Spain
4.USA
5.Greece
6.Lithuania
7.Croatia
8.Germany
9.China
10.Australia
11.Angola
12.Iran

I think US team will lose the semi-finals...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Russia, really ?


----------



## ludlight (Jul 28, 2008)

They are European champions, why not?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think they will be able to repeat that, they played a perfect tournament last year while most of the others did not and you have better competition at the Olympics.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ludlight said:


> They are European champions, why not?


Well the fact Spain beat them by 40 points in a warm up game a few weeks back suggests why not. 

USA @ 4? Yowza.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> Just my predictions, doesn't mean that's how I rank the teams in terms of talent. I am probably underrating the Aussies a bit, but I also think people are underrating the Iranian team. The team's young and athletic, has played together for awhile, and can definitely take some teams by surprise. Hamed Hadadi will give teams trouble in the paint, I made a thread about him after seeing his performance at the Asian Championships:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/374162-will-iran-ever-produce-player-nba.html
> 
> Then there's that other freak of nature Rouzbahani. Really don't know much about him though.


The same Iranian team that lost both its games at the Rocky Mountain Revue by more than 20 ppg to NBA summer league teams? I don't think they're underrated.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

luther said:


> The same Iranian team that lost both its games at the Rocky Mountain Revue by more than 20 ppg to NBA summer league teams? I don't think they're underrated.


The Iranians are lucky they get to go to China and be beat down by some of the best in the world.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

ludlight said:


> My predictions is:
> 1.Russia
> 2.Argentina
> 3.Spain
> ...


You know we're talking about basketball and not soccer right? US at 4th is a joke.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stillfantasy said:


> You know we're talking about basketball and not soccer right? US at 4th is a joke.


Considering they finished 6th, 3rd and 3rd in the last three tournaments it's an entirely fair claim although this team seems to be vastly superior.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've got to say that while obviously the U.S. has some poor recent history, this team is far, far superior in talent to the past several versions that failed to take home golds. I wouldn't guarantee anything--too many teams are too good for that kind of talk--but they're almost certainly better than 4th, and are my favorite for the gold.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Just my predictions, doesn't mean that's how I rank the teams in terms of talent. I am probably underrating the Aussies a bit, but I also think people are underrating the Iranian team. The team's young and athletic, has played together for awhile, and can definitely take some teams by surprise. Hamed Hadadi will give teams trouble in the paint, I made a thread about him after seeing his performance at the Asian Championships:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/374162-will-iran-ever-produce-player-nba.html
> 
> Then there's that other freak of nature Rouzbahani. Really don't know much about him though.


australia easy win over china


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Final roster for Croatia:

PG/SG Roko Ukic 195,84.
PG/SG Marko Popovic 185,82.
PG/SG Davor Kus 190,78
PG/SG/SF Zoran Planinic 198,82.
SG/SF Marko Tomas 201,85.
SF Marin Rozic 203,83
SF/PF Damjan Rudez 207,86.
PF Marko Banic 204,84
PF/C Nikola Prkacin 208,75.
PF/C Kresimir Loncar 210,83.
C Sandro Nicevic 210,76.
C Stanko Barac 217,86.

Damjan Rudez replaced injured Damir Markota


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):
> 
> Gold: USA
> Silver: Argentina
> ...


australia has beaten china and angola, who's next?

what are spain and argentina doing to warm up?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

aussiestatman said:


> australia has beaten china and angola, who's next?
> 
> *what are spain and argentina doing to warm up?*


LOL! Argentina is in the same pre-Olympic tournament as Australia, "Diamond Ball," and beat Australia 95-91 _today_. You might want to follow your home team a little closer before asking those kinds of questions.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

luther said:


> LOL! Argentina is in the same pre-Olympic tournament as Australia, "Diamond Ball," and beat Australia 95-91 _today_. You might want to follow your home team a little closer before asking those kinds of questions.


thanks, i've been a little pre-occupied with work for a few days, i read where australia led by 19 and rested bogut while the argies fought back
i'm still happy to believe that we can win a bronze, much deeper than a 5 man argentina, do they have any bench at all. who else can stop us? i doubt whether any of the qualifiers are much of a threat.

pity we cannot get the female version of diamond ball on pay tv over here
the aussie women must be a fair chance of winning it, if they take it seriously.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok I take back my comments about Iran... they're gonna get spanked in this tournament. I personally want them to do well though, a good performance in the Olympics can really lift the sport in that country. 

I would definitely change my original rankings a bit after watching the last few warm-ups.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> ok I take back my comments about Iran... they're gonna get spanked in this tournament. I personally want them to do well though, a good performance in the Olympics can really lift the sport in that country.
> 
> I would definitely change my original rankings a bit after watching the last few warm-ups.


would you rate australia higher


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Don't be fooled... Lithuania was just "playing possum" the other day. Might be the team to beat.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

croco said:


> Considering they finished 6th, 3rd and 3rd in the last three tournaments it's an entirely fair claim although this team seems to be vastly superior.


Even though they underperformed it should be noted that the US was the only team to medal in both 2004 and 2006. Expectations that are much higher then other countries shouldn't effect rankings


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> Don't be fooled... Lithuania was just "playing possum" the other day. Might be the team to beat.


Reading that article, Ronzone's comments/questions do make sense. And it wouldn't surprise me that a team facing the favorite wouldn't want to show its entire hand in a warm-up. But that said, unless Lithuania has a couple more high-caliber point guards, it isn't going to make a bit of difference if Siskauskas, Kleiza and Lavrinovic play heavy minutes. The fact is, they have one guy who is anywhere near the Americans' level of guard play, and that's Jasikevicius. It doesn't take a genius to guess he's going to be pressured really heavily the whole game, and there isn't a lot they can do about it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aussiestatman said:


> would you rate australia higher


Yah I'd put them up on #8

As for Lithuania, I think the whole "playing possom" thing is blown out of proportion. Lithuania runs on Saruna Jasikevicius, and as good as Kleiza and the few other guys mentioned in the article are they wouldn't have been able to change the outcome of the game. 

And with Team USA giving major minutes to Boozer, Prince, and Redd to finish off games it's not like they're showing everything they got either.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> My Predictions (I think they play for all the spots right?):
> 
> Gold: USA
> Silver: Argentina
> ...


where do you put the aussies now?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

During the Olympics, we ask that you please post all Olympic discussion in the Olympic forums located at the top of the main BBF page. Thank you!


----------

